# MSN Key Port Error



## zzkjzz (Apr 23, 2008)

is it the step can for window vista..
because i hav a same problem..tht ..i cant disply any webpage and i try login to..msn it pop up a error tht is key ports..problem...:sigh:
but after i restart my computer everything will be ok again..just ..sometime over few hour it will..having the problem again...


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: [URGENT!!] MSN Key Port Error*

this happens to me every now and again, i have a few msn addresses.

For some reason if "[email protected]" displays this error.
i sign into "[email protected]".
sign out
then sign into "[email protected]"

somehow this works!!! Really unusual!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: [URGENT!!] MSN Key Port Error*

I'm sorry but if you have an issue, please start a *new* thread with the full details and not post inside a pre-existing thread. Everyone's individual issues need to be separated to ensure the best support.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've split them off into their own thread.


----------



## zzkjzz (Apr 23, 2008)

so...it hav any way to solve my this problem..??..
i facing this problem for..many week...
everytime need to restart my computer just can go to view webpage or sign into msn...


----------

